# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  [WIN32][Source]Taille d'un rpertoire

## Invit(e)

Bonjour,

Voici un petit code facile qui permet d'obtenir la taille d'un rpertoire (relatif ou absolu)



```

```

----------

